# Game 59: Cavs @ Heat (3/2/09 7:30pm)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Monday, March 2nd, 2009 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups* 

[url=http://www.nba.com/playerfile/dwyane_wade/index.html?nav=page][/url]



*Heat Bench*
Michael Beasley
Daequan Cook
James Jones
Yakhouba Diawara
Joel Anthony
Chris Quinn
Jamaal Magloire
Mark Blount
Dorell Wright​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The Cavs are in a dog fight tonight in Atlanta. Hopefully they can pull through and help us out. But hopefully they do it in a double OT game :yes:


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

I love Bron Bron, but any more dances, hanging on the rim, pounding the back board, etc like he did in the back to back... I am all for Haslem or JO putting him in the third row. Yeah, it owuld be a life time ban for one of them to do that to LeBron, but that made me so mad last time, even if we did win one. Wade can send him a "I'm Sorry" card after the game.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

I expect Jamario to fully own LeBron, shutting him down completely.  

But yeah, this is going to be very tough, and as Smithian said, I'm all for someone roughing up LeBron if he's giving us some bull****. Hopefully Wade can give us some more magic, because that's the only way we'll win this.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Good to see that not only the Cavs won tonight over the Hawks, but that it went all the way down to the final shot


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade & Lebron meet again, nice.

Big game tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade is now up to 6 stitches from the elbow he took.


> Wade revealed today that he required additional stitches Sunday after suffering a bloody lip in the fourth quarter of Saturday's comeback victory at AmericanAirlines Arena.
> 
> "The funny thing about it is right after the game, with my lip being so swollen, I couldn't see underneath the lip," he said. "And once it went down at night, I saw I had another cut underneath, so I had to come and get some more stitches yesterday. So it's six now.
> 
> "It makes it a little bit more sore today than it probably was going to be after a day of rest."


Link


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Delonte or someone needs to take the hit and pop Wade in the mouth again.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Damn, they are giving away "This is my house" posters, I want one


----------



## BigWill33176 (Dec 21, 2003)

"the site" is down. anyone have a link? 

[email protected] would really appreciate it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JO starts it off with the J


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JO hits again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That's not your shot, Jamario..


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Link anyone?? The site is down..

[Edit] Just found a link.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Quick hook for Mario. DQ checks in for him.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

B-Easy & DQ in.

Wade playing point.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JO out. Beasley in.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice play by Wade.

They are scoring way too easily.. Lebron is 4-4 for 10.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Jamario looks horrendous so far.....taking bad shots.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

So many dumb turnovers to start this game.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Watching this game online, somebody in the chat just said that Beasley can't rebound because his hair is too gold. :laugh:

I have no sound so I have to entertain myself somehow.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice drive Beasley - thats exactly what we want to see.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice strong move by Beasley to get free throws.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Did Beasley take a charge or did ESPN screw up?

Whats with the turnovers...bah


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Nice drive Beasley - thats exactly what we want to see.


If he's getting that kind of penetration and jumping into the defenders then he's unstoppable.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade with a beautiful feed to Moon. Moon making the right cuts so far with Miami.

Lebron had a nice block on Wade earlier, looked like it might have been a goaltend.

Wow everything is going for Lebron..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a bounce..


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wow, luckiest bounce ever :lol:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 3333


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade...333!!!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade2Moon!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

that 3 by boobie hurt


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Moon!!

30-26 Cavs after 1

Cavs are 3-5 from 3. Teams just continue to not miss 3's against us.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good job to get back in it and cut it to 4. 

Wade and Lebron is living up to the hype. Lebron with 14, Wade with 10 and 5 dimes.

Moon's hustle is great, he's shooting too much though.

JO was aggressive early, nice to see.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

I really like the Cavs' JJ Hickson. He's a player I'd love to coach and watch grow as a player.

And for whatever reason, I've noticed he's patted on the back like 4 time already.. :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Why didnt they show the replay on the goaltend?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario for 33333

Good to see him hit that.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Chalmers...333!!!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I'm not defending James Jones anymore. The guy doesn't even look at the rim when he shoots. I'm done with him.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Joel with a nice block.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

James Jones committs one or two dumb fouls a game it seems.. :sigh:


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wow, the Cavs are hitting some ridiculously tough shots.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario for 3333 again


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Mariooo...Chaaallmmeerrssss...333!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario is horrible at laying the ball up.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Did dude just call Jameer Nelson Orlando's "spiritual" leader?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JO now has 10.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great D by JO.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

This is one of the very, very few times that I want to Heat to win, but I really hope Wade can go Dallas 2006 on them and crush their spirit.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Nice charge drawn by Jermaine.

Beasley hits the J!

Beasley steals the ball, Chalmers lays it in!

We're up 1.


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

does Jermaine have the green light to shoot whenever he touches the ball?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dumb foul by Mario


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Damn come on Mario. James to the line for 3..


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

not a foul on mario


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

VanillaPrice said:


> This is one of the very, very few times that I want to Heat to win, but I really hope Wade can go Dallas 2006 on them and crush their spirit.


Why the hate for the Heat? :whoknows:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

reHEATed said:


> does Jermaine have the green light to shoot whenever he touches the ball?


After some of the shots we've seen Joel and Magloire take... yes!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, now we got to hear about this tobacco bull**** the whole game now?

I just want to watch basketball, Sun sports! :azdaja:


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Wade3 said:


> Why the hate for the Heat? :whoknows:


Not really hate, Beasley always rubbed me the wrong way, and with Wade being in the MVP talks with Kobe I obviously don't want him to preform at that high of a level.

Oh, and some of their fans (Not you personally) make this site almost unreadable.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JO2Wade


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade! Very nice play off I think Jermaine.

Wade with the steal!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley has the mid range game working


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Beasley is so money with that shot.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Beasley hits the J!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade for 3333


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

LOL at Mo's finger-roll..

Wade hits the long 3!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Hickson dunked on Wade?

Dayum.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

JJ Hickson throws it down on Wade, plus 1.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley's got to know that Anderson is gonna go for the charge there.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice rebound by Beasley


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Beasley with a BIG rebound.

Lebron guarding Wade now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow..


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

lol @ that call.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I've said it so many times, Diawara fouls too much when he plays "defense." That's not the mark of a good defender.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

OMG..

Either James is flopping, or our defenders are just stupid..

From the replay, it looked like James was indeed flopping.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

That wasn't a foul get off Diawara's nuts.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Dorell is active tonight. Probably best he sits out though. :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

How many times are we gonna foul the 3pt shooter?


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

im sick of these bs fouls.....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

VanillaPrice said:


> Not really hate, Beasley always rubbed me the wrong way, and with Wade being in the MVP talks with Kobe I obviously don't want him to preform at that high of a level.
> 
> Oh, and some of their fans (Not you personally) make this site almost unreadable.


Gotcha eace:


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

I love that Corona ad.. Exactly where I want to be right now..


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

So many intangible fouls against Cleveland.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Me too, except with a little portable TV so I can watch the game


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

We were all over Ilgauskas. Appreciate his effort though.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

CLE getting some benefit in calls tonight.. Not necessarily false calls, they're getting the benefit in touch fouls though it seems..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2JO


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade to JO for the jam!

Diawara finally does something positively tangible.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, why cant teams miss open 3 against us!?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

MVP chants for Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

UD with the and1!

Wade with his 7th assist


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Haslem and1!

Intangibles ftw!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the dunk!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

58-55 Cavs at the half

Wade and Lebron are just unstoppable. How the hell is this game not on national TV?

Cavs are 6-8 from 3. This 3pt shooting against us is just really amazing.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Lol at 'Bron & Wade throwing the full-court to each other after the whistle.

Bron is unstoppable when he's hitting like that though.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great game so far. These 3's are chafing me though.

JO is playing pretty well, gotta get Big Z off the boards though.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I know Defense is important and all, but why the hell is Beasley only playing one minute more then Moon? 

Hopefully the other O'neal can keep it up


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great D by JO

Bad shot by Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Moon with the sweet and1!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Jermaine!!

Moon and1!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the steal and dunk


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade with the steal and jam!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Chalmers with a nice feed to Wade, who misses, but follows up!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a flop.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Varejao's flopping is ridiculous..


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Cleveland getting hot..

I have no idea whats happening, my feeds jumped like 4 times in the last minute.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I hate Varejao...bah


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade straight to the basket, AND1!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice and1 by Mario


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Chalmers and1!


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Lol crab dribble.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Moon hits the J


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JO2Wade


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Jermaine 2 Wade!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:laugh: Mario seriously needs to work on getting more hops


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Mario Chalmers needs a clinic on making layups


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade out. Lebron still in. Hopefully we can keep this close...


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

there ya go...call that travel


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade straight to the rim!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great Passing!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

moon to wade!

I like this combo....they have a nice bond on the court.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

It looks like Wade has more fun playing with Moon then anyone else.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh my god if Moon actually plays smart on offense...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade hits the J


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Moon is an amazing rebounder, holy crap


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Moon FTW.

MVP chants for Wade, 3rd time tonight atleast.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade blocks Hickson!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Not this time JJ


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

82-76 Miami after 3


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade and Lebron with a collision to end the 3rd, how fitting.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Heat up 6 to enter the 4th! Wade & Bron ready to play.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

18 minutes for Beasley, 3 field goal attempts and 6 free throw attempts. I love it. Stats haven't really been that impressive but he has been noticeably better the last few games.

edit: and the great extra pass by Beasley to Moon, I think he would have taken that shot the majority of the time earlier in the season


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Gonna be one hell of a 4th quarter...Let's Go Heat!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Moon for 3333


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Moooooonnn...33333!!!!!!!


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Moooooooooooooooooooooooooon 333333333333333333333333333333333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice runner by Mario


----------



## coxl (Oct 15, 2008)

wade is going to get 50 tonight to go with a triple double


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great D on that possesion


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Jamario is playing Lebron very well.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Beautiful sequence on D from Chalmers


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Chalmers playing well to start the 4th.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

That was a bad call on that Beasley foul. He should have gotten continuation. He did not put that ball back on the floor after the bump.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

LOL Joel..

Lebron with big steal and jam.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wow Quinn was so high filming that..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That was a sweet dunk by Lebron. He made that dunk look so easy.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade hits the J


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Waaade!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the steal and dunk!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Who's house is it again?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade steals and reverse jams!!!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Foolish for this not to be nationally telivised.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Some crazy hustle there for a Lebron jam..

WTF.. bull****...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)




----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, he was clearly calling a timeout!!!

That ref is ****ing deaf. Huge swing in momentum right there.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Thats so bull. He clearly called time..How quicly the game turns


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

MB30 said:


> WTF is Chalmers doing?


Wow wow wie wow!!! He literally YELLED timeout at the ref! Then he threw the shot up. FIX!!!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade3 said:


> Wow, he was clearly calling a timeout!!!


What's that ref doing? Thinking about what he's having for dinner tomarrow night?


----------



## Diophantos (Nov 4, 2004)

That's a ridiculous and extremely costly ref screw up.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Hopefully this anger Wade..Get mad Dwyane, Get mad, this is your hosue!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

We're getting frustrated..


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

What a travesty. That's a disgrace. Total flop.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Holy **** that was a clear flop!

Wade never even touched him before he was falling.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade with his 6th steal on James!

**** off Varejao!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

put DQ in teh game let them double, he'll freakin hit the threes


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

what a nasty flop


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

D-Wade the true MVP


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade with another steal and throws it off Delonte!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

This team cannot finish ridiculious


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

JO with a big board.

Haslem's intangibles FTL.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

This is ****ing highway robbery. Haslem had his tangible back pushed!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

lmao haslem is such a bum. why we didnt trade him is only a mystery.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Some intangible crapness from UD.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wow Haslem is being ***** slapped by tangibles..


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

This is the WWE. This isn't even basketball...


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

The cavs might be an actual legit Championship team. They ahve the composure we did in 2005, and 2006


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

My God Wade is a special player, he's exceeded everyones expectations coming into this season (Mine included) and has just been playing remarkable ball since the All-Star Break. (I know that he's been doing it all year, but he's turned it up lately.)


----------



## UD40 (May 12, 2005)

What a game...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice layup by JO


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Boy has LeBrons game grown. The guy is a beast.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wow James for 3..


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm laughing at the tangibles, I have no idea why everyone keeps on saying it, but it's pretty funny.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wow.. King James indeed.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I guess teams will never again miss open 3's against us :laugh:

Its incredibly frustrating.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cant believe Bron is raining 3's on us.

Well I can, coz everyone does.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

would love to see Cavs and Heat in the playoffs, would be a classic showdown


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Damn, Lebron going to work.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Is DQ hurt?? We need some shooting


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

why are the refs not calling obvious fouls? are they sleep walking through this game?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wow..


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Jermaine Owns You!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

LeBron is too good. Imagine when he gets a consitant jumper b/c teh dudes got size


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Damn Lebron..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

WTF were you doing, Mario? You're supposed to help out there, not open up the freakin lane for Lebron


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Haslem has been so so so so so so so so so bad this 4th quarter. Inexcusable how many inside attempts have been missed.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

NewAgeBaller said:


> Jermaine Owns You!


And Lebron now owns Jermaine


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Bron with the dunk; that's going to be tough to come back from..


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> LeBron is too good. Imagine when he gets a consitant jumper b/c teh dudes got size


Too good for who?


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

That play was so awkwardly executed.. :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Every one of them should go up to Wade after the game and apologize to him. The Cavs were just doubling Wade and daring them to beat them and they all just sucked.

After that they should buy some hearing aids for that deaf official.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

PoetLaureate said:


> Haslem has been so so so so so so so so so bad this 4th quarter. Inexcusable how many inside attempts have been missed.


He left his intangibles in his other uniform.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

I put this on coach. He needed to put Beasley in when they started double teaming Wade with their PF. Haslem in when we need D, Beasley in when we need offense.


----------



## coxl (Oct 15, 2008)

how did we loose this?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Man you 'heat fans' are some serious lebron ball washers. no he isn't the second coming. no he didn't win this game. haslem* and the heat choked it away and the officials didn't help.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

The '93 Heat said:


> He left his intangibles in his other uniform.


:laugh:


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Spo the genius puts in Beasley with 32 seconds left


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Heated said:


> Man you 'heat fans' are some serious lebron ball washers. no he isn't the second coming. no he didn't win this game. haslem* and the heat choked it away and the officials didn't help.


Wow, are you kidding? I'm fairly certain without Lebron's dominating 42/8/4 on nice %'s played a pretty large part in the Cavs win.

But thats just me.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Spo deserves plenty of blame tonight.

The doubling of Wade was an every game occurrence weeks ago and the way the Heat countered it was to bring Beasley in and put him at the free throw line. There was even an article about it.

Yet today we looked like we'd never seen it before.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

VanillaPrice said:


> Wow, are you kidding? I'm fairly certain without Lebron's dominating 42/8/4 on nice %'s played a pretty large part in the Cavs win.
> 
> But thats just me.


And Wade had nearly mirroring thus offsetting stats.

and Haslem is a turd with legs. I can't even count how many times this guy has been set up by Wade and others and has missed an easy one. This guy is a backup in the NBA good for his rebounding and hustle play, but does not a starter he make unless you're semi-desperate. Heat fans just overrate him cause he's a local.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Tough, tough loss tonight.

Wade and Lebron canceled each other out.

Mo Williams was the difference tonight. He hit some huge shots in the 4th.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

VanillaPrice said:


> Wow, are you kidding? I'm fairly certain without Lebron's dominating 42/8/4 on nice %'s played a pretty large part in the Cavs win.
> 
> But thats just me.


One thing i cant stand is when ppl dotn give other great players credit b/c we have a great player on this team thats like a rival. LeBrons a great player, idk who anyones trying to kid. He made the big shots at the end, and give credit to Cleveland for toubling Wade, b/c after that the other guys couldnt score on our team


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Well, looks like a tough loss..

107-100, Cavs Win.

Tangible Tool of the Game: Udonis Haslem.


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Heated said:


> And Wade had nearly mirroring thus offsetting stats.
> 
> and Haslem is a turd with legs.


It's not that Haslems a turd with legs, hes undersized. They got players like Z who's a lot taller then both Jermaine and UD. This teams undersized, their only so much heart can do when fighting for a rebound


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Dwyane Wade said:


> One thing i cant stand is when ppl dotn give other great players credit b/c we have a great player on this team thats like a rival. LeBrons a great player, idk who anyones trying to kid. He made the big shots at the end, and give credit to Cleveland for toubling Wade, b/c after that the other guys couldnt score on our team


No one is discrediting Wade's phenomonal preformance; I've praised Wade multiple times in this thread, and he had just as impressive a preformance (If not more so) then Lebron's. My problem is that a few of you are trying to take away from Lebron's awesome night and are bashing other Heat fans for giving props where props are due.

And on a side not, would it REALLY take you that much longer to spell out "people" and "because"?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron and Mo Williams scored 29 of the 31 points in the 4th.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

What's Haslem's favorite fruit?

Intangerines.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> One thing i cant stand is when ppl dotn give other great players credit b/c we have a great player on this team thats like a rival. LeBrons a great player, idk who anyones trying to kid. He made the big shots at the end, and give credit to Cleveland for toubling Wade, b/c after that the other guys couldnt score on our team


To me giving Lebron credit is like giving the New York Jets credit. Just isn't gonna happen. That's the problem with the NBA. The sport is entertaining but the atmosphere is terrible. The Heat were inappropriately named, because their fans have no fire. Most of you are probably just bandwagon Wade fans anyway.

Btw, it's one thing to acknowledge a good game by an opponent. But it's another thing to say things like "he's just too good" well knowing(or maybe oblivious to) we have a player just as good. To me that goes beyond praise. That's just disrespectful.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

The '93 Heat said:


> What's Haslem's favorite fruit?
> 
> Intangerines.


.. :laugh:


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> It's not that Haslems a turd with legs, hes undersized. They got players like Z who's a lot taller then both Jermaine and UD. This teams undersized, their only so much heart can do when fighting for a rebound


Develop a memory because this is the Haslem story for his career. Botched easy opportunites set up by teammates because he can't create for himself. What's it got to do with being undersized? He's being set up for an easy lay in. He's supposed to be a professional.

You're a weird fella. First you basicly insult Wade with a stupid comment, and then you go on to make excuses for the goat of the game.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Heated said:


> To me giving Lebron credit is like giving the New York Jets credit. Just isn't gonna happen. That's the problem with the NBA. The sport is entertaining but the atmosphere is terrible. The Heat were inappropriately named, because their fans have no fire. Most of you are probably just bandwagon Wade fans anyway.
> 
> Btw, it's one thing to acknowledge a good game by an opponent. But it's another thing to say things like "he's just too good" well knowing(or maybe oblivious to) we have a player just as good. To me that goes beyond praise. That's just disrespectful.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

The '93 Heat said:


> What's Haslem's favorite fruit?
> 
> Intangerines.


troll


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:laugh: alright everyone, Quit with all the in-fighting.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

The '93 Heat said:


>


i'm rolling.. glad to see you're in such good spirits after pissing away an 11 pt cushion in such a close race for position in the playoffs. :sarcasm:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I really, really hope that these 2 teams meet in the playoffs. That would be so damn fun to watch. Not to mention that we match up well with them.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade3 said:


> I really, really hope that these 2 teams meet in the playoffs. That would be so damn fun to watch. Not to mention that we match up well with them.


I somewhat agree but I just think that their role players kill us. Varejao gets away with murder. He drew 2 of the most ridiculous foul calls of the night and against somebody (Wade) with superstar treatment no less.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The '93 Heat said:


> I somewhat agree but I just think that their role players kill us. Varejao gets away with murder. He drew 2 of the most ridiculous foul calls of the night and against somebody (Wade) with superstar treatment no less.


Its more about the other two teams for me though.

The Magic Have Dwight inside and all those 3pt shooters, and we all know how bad we are at guarding the 3pt line, and in my opinion, the Celtics are still the best team in the league, and they also probably play the best D as well. At least against us they do.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Right now the Heat are back to playing how they were at the beginning of the season. We win one, then lose one, then win one, then lose one. We're 5-6 in the last 11 games and have been alternating wins and losses since February 7th.

Now we got Phoenix, @Toronto, and @Cavs coming up. This week is definitely gonna tell us a lot.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Wade3 said:


> Its more about the other two teams for me though.
> 
> The Magic Have Dwight in side and all those 3pt shooters, and we all know how bad we are at guarding the 3pt line, and in my opinion, the Celtics are still the best team in the league, and they also probably play the best D as well. At least against us they do.


I'm kinda the opposite. I think that the Celtics are thin and our frontcourt players match up well against them. Wade can possibly Maverick them. Not to mention, they have 3x the chance of a player getting injured and them losing the series because they rely on 3 vital pieces.

I rather not face the team with a true superstar and a greyhound busload of good role players. Not to mention Big Z has mastered the art of impeding people's progress without getting a blocking foul and Varejao looks like he gets taken out by a sniper on every other play.

Last night when Andy threw his head back and did the histrionics to draw a foul and he headbutted LeBron I thought that was such sweet karma. Of course they then called the headbut a foul on the Hawks. :laugh:

Yeah, I think this might be Cleveland's year but it would be a great series. We wouldn't give them anything and they would have to work for everything.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

The '93 Heat said:


> What's Haslem's favorite fruit?
> 
> Intangerines.


He probably buys them off some guy in the street on his way to the AAA.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Wade3 said:


> :laugh: alright everyone, Quit with all the in-fighting.


let it happen!


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

anyway, reading through the thread, it seems Haslem had a bad game with his tangibles.


----------



## sMaK (Jun 13, 2002)

The Cavs beat us with their defense tonight. They just turned it up a notch at the end and no one on our team could step up once Wade was doubled.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

IbizaXL said:


> let it happen!


Gotta keep the eace:

Going back to the game, I thought Jamario did a good job on Lebron for the most part. There's just not much you can do when he goes 6-7 from 3.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Before we think about Orlando/Boston/Cleveland, we have to lock ourselves into the #4/#5 seed and get past that team (Atlanta)...

I think Cleveland is the team I'd rather play, barring other injuries to these 3 teams. We can play them tough. I don't think they have an answer for Wade, Coach Spo can scheme for that hard double they threw at us in the 4th (we should see that Saturday). You can't stop LeBron, but I think we have some players who can make him work (Moon, Diawara, Cook, Wade, and even Wright). Mario is the key, keeping their #2 option under control, and hopefully our bigs can fight with their post players. The size is rather intimidating, but they don't have a banger (KG/Dwight) that will post us up and dominate. Z is a great player even at his age, but he can be exposed more-so than those other 2 big men. The only difference is that Cleveland is deeper than Orlando, and maybe Boston too.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

DQ for 3 said:


> Before we think about Orlando/Boston/Cleveland, we have to lock ourselves into the #4/#5 seed and get past that team (Atlanta)...


Yup, I was gonna post that too. Especially with the way we've been playing lately, as well as with the Pistons looking like they've turned things around.


----------



## Flash is the Future (May 12, 2006)

Wade3 said:


> Yup, I was gonna post that too. Especially with the way we've been playing lately, as well as with the Pistons looking like they've turned things around.


Screw AI for missing a few games, or this would've never happened. 

Well, it looks like I missed a great, and then frustrating game. Wade had a career high in steals? After setting career highs in assists and points last month? Nice. I really hope we face Atlanta in the 1st round, and then Cleveland in the 2nd. That would just be so epic. Plus, if there really is ratings bias in the officiating, we'd be sure to receive it if it meant Wade vs. Lebron in the 2nd round. :razz:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another concern for the Heat is Daequan Cook's play since the all-star play

3-10
0-0 (no shots attempted)
1-4
6-11 (thought this was the turning point)
4-15
1-5
0-2

10-36 from 3 since the all star break.

He's an important part of this team. If he's off, or very off as he's been lately, we have no outside shooting whatsoever.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I just realized from checking the game photos that one of the referees for this game was Derrick Stafford. He was the ref that called the technical on Wade in the first quarter. I think that the Heat organization will always have problems with this guy. It's amazing how he still officiates our games considering the history. I'm sure he probably still hates us because Riley tried to get him fired.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

The '93 Heat said:


> I'm kinda the opposite. I think that the Celtics are thin and our frontcourt players match up well against them. *Wade can possibly Maverick them. *Not to mention, they have 3x the chance of a player getting injured and them losing the series because they rely on 3 vital pieces.
> 
> I rather not face the team with a true superstar and a greyhound busload of good role players. Not to mention Big Z has mastered the art of impeding people's progress without getting a blocking foul and Varejao looks like he gets taken out by a sniper on every other play.
> 
> ...


Where do you get this from?


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

LamarButler said:


> Where do you get this from?


From watching the Hawks and the Cavs play the Celtics last season and Wade in the finals. It's a distinct possibility.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Wade3 said:


> I really, really hope that these 2 teams meet in the playoffs. That would be so damn fun to watch. Not to mention that we match up well with them.



It'd be a great series, hopefully.

I'd prefer Cleveland to Boston or Orlando too probably.

The Celtics big three might be too much for us over the series, they're most proven and they'll scheme well to stop a guy like Wade.

The Magic have Dwight Howard (vs. JO, Magloire and Joel Anthony..), plus an array of 3pt shooters. And we know thats our weakest point right now.

Although like said, I think Cleveland's role players would end up winning the battle against ours.


----------



## ShOwTiMe 15 (Jun 30, 2005)

i havent read any of posts on this thread..so this could have been said already..

last night game was the most draining game i have ever watched!!!or been apart of...i left my man cave weak,nautious,intoxicated,and dissapointed...i blame our spoelstra and our team for that loss (not wade) ..

how do you not know how to break a double team? how do you take 3 timeouts and still not know how to break a double team? how are you not screaming timeout to the ref next to you? when chalmers throws the ball from half court and he is also calling a time out? how does a team go scoreless on atleast 5 str8 possesions in the final 2 minutes? when there is literally 1 man always open bc wade is doubled?...


----------



## Brandname (May 24, 2006)

Do you guys always play defense like you did last night? I was really impressed. It seems like all the games you've played against us your entire team was hustling like mad on defense all night.


----------



## Rather Unique (Aug 26, 2005)

If we are talkin bout always i'd say probably not, i mean we are a good defensive team, which has lapses every now and then but we are more or less solid. 3pt shots are what we give up, and it seems like teams take very well to that challenge. Alot of our D, predicates on Mario IMO, if he falls into foul trouble and quinn comes in, we start to get eaten alive by the opposing PGs. Its very important for him to play at least 30 mins a game.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Overall, we are a pretty good defensive team. We block a lot of shots and get a ton of steals...but we give up so many three point shots, it feels like every team is hot against us.

We also give up a lot of offensive rebounds, which kills us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^Yup, we play very good defense at times, but we're a very bad rebounding teams so we give up a lot of 2nd chance opportunities and points.

And if you're hot from 3, we're gonna have a hard time winning. I know that goes for any team, but especially us with our defensive system.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Brandname said:


> Do you guys always play defense like you did last night? I was really impressed. It seems like all the games you've played against us your entire team was hustling like mad on defense all night.


Along with what everyone else said, yes, we are a pretty damn scrappy defensive team. Very aggressive. Sometimes it works in our favor with lots of steals/deflections/blocks, but on the other hand, good teams have exposed us for being too aggressive. I think the best way to expose us is to have good ball movement. Orlando has given us all kinds of trouble with their ability to put 4 shooters and Dwight out there - and the way we play aggressive help defense, sometimes we can get beat by our own aggressiveness. I think as time goes on, Jermaine's presence inside will allow us to be less aggressive on the perimeter but more effective on defense. Only time will tell though...


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

We are the best defensive team in the league. We are the worst defensive team in the league.


It all depends on if the opposing team is hitting their 3's, because our defense is focused on protecting the paint.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ira talked about our style of D in his Q&A's from today


> Q: Will the Heat give up on the defense that gives up open threes in this era of greater emphasis on threes? -- Robert.
> 
> A: Probably not, because the focus remains protecting the paint and discouraging easy baskets. I think if Jermaine provides more deterrence at the rim, then Erik might be willing to extend things a bit. Nobody expected LeBron James to shoot 6 of 7 on 3-pointers on Monday night.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

The '93 Heat said:


> From watching the Hawks and the Cavs play the Celtics last season and Wade in the finals. It's a distinct possibility.


What?

Since Johnson averaged 20 ppg on 41% in the first round, and LeBron averaged 27 ppg on 36% shooting, and got 5.3 TO's per game against the Celtics, you think Wade can duplicate his 35 ppg on 47% shooting that he had vs Dallas? The Celtics stopped LeBron and Kobe last year, so I don't get your logic.


----------

